# Insutrial Ethernet --EtherCat/Profinet/Powerlink-- Vor- und Nachteile



## toto45 (2 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

in unserer Firma wird ein neues Produkt entwickelt. Wird sind derzeit bei der Auswahl der Steuerung als auch des Bussystems noch relativ offen. Zur Auswahl steht Profinet IRT, EtherCat und Powerlink.

Mit einem Vergleich der Systeme tue ich mich relativ schwer. Kann mir jemand Links nennen unter denen ich einen Vergelich der Systeme finde. Ich habe lediglich einen Vergleich "Die 5 wesentlichen Systeme" gefunden. Dieser allerdings ist von Powerlink verfasst sodass es nicht verwunderlich ist, dass Powerlink ziemlich gut abschneidet.

Unser System sieht etwa wie folgt aus:
- Echtzeitfähiges Bussytem soll eingesetzt werden
- Zentrale Steuerung als Master Controller ohne IO´s
- Dezentrale Peripherie (etwa 5 Paltinen) welche wir selbst mit entsprechenden ASICS für das jeweilige Bussystem entwickeln werden.

Direkter Querverkehr zwischen zwei Slaves ist z.B ein interressanter Punkt.

Vll. kennt ihr Seiten bzw. Berichte wo ein Vergleich zu sehen ist.


----------



## tinus (3 Dezember 2013)

http://www.ethercat.org/pdf/english/Industrial_Ethernet_Technologies.pdf


----------



## zako (3 Dezember 2013)

... ich würde mich an der Marktentwicklung orientieren:

http://www.quest-trendmagazin.de/Marktanteile-von-Ethernet-im-M.143.0.html

Übrigens: Die im obigen .pdf genannten Daten bzgl. Profinet sind veraltet.


----------



## toto45 (4 Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Links.

ich habe ein Frage bezüglich dem Querverkehr, d.h. die Möglichkeit das ein Slave ohne Umweg über den Master direkt miteinander kommunizieren kann. Sind meine Annahmen richtig, dass:
a) Profinet IRT: Nein, da CPU(Master) in festen Zeitabständen Telegramm sendet und jeder Slave an den Master antwortet
b) Powerlink: Ja weil Broadcast Prinzip. Jeder Slave kann alle versendeten Telegramme empfangen
c) EtherCat: Nur wenn der Slave welcher Daten empfängt, hinter dem Slave der die Daten versendet angeordnet ist, weil das Telegramm der Reihe nach die Teilnehmer durchläuft. Ansonsten Kommunikation auch über den Master


Wie sieht es mit Diagnosemöglichkeiten der Baugruppen aus? Kann hier ein System besondere Vorteile aufweisen?


----------



## hjo (4 Dezember 2013)

*Warum Ethernet?*

Für POWERLINK spricht noch die "Offenheit" des Standards. Diagnose Tools sind auch verfügbar.

Aber mal nach dem Einsatz gefragt. Warum Real Time Ethernet? Welche Datenvolumen müssen in welcher Zeit übertragen werden? Wie groß müssen Bandbreite und Reaktionszeit sein? CANopen hat sich in embedded Steuerungen sehr etabliert und ist, wenn verwendbar, sicher die kostengünstigste Bus Kommunikation. Es erfüllt alle von Ihnen gestellten Anforderungen, bis auf die Bandbreite oder Zykluszeit, zu der es noch keine Aussage gibt. Alle aufgeführten RT Ethernet Systeme arbeiten zyklisch. Muss das sein? Gerade der sogenannte Querverkehr zwischen Knoten ist bei CAN immanent und kann immer dann asynchron erfolgen, wenn ein Knoten neue Daten oder Kommandos  anderen zur Verfügung stellen will.


----------



## RobiHerb (9 Dezember 2013)

*Erfahrungen*

Aus meiner Erfahrung:

EtherCat ist sicher das eleganteste System, es hat vom Standpunkt des Software Know How die modernste Lösung. Für die Slave Implementation habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit ACONTIS gemacht. Recht zielstrebige Implementation wegen vorhandener Chips von verschiedenen Herstellern. Sehr gute Unterstützung auch von Beckhoff!

Profinet ist ein Horror, endlos gebastelt und letzen Endes ein System, das von Siemens rücksichtslos beherrscht wird. Wenn es denen passt, wird geändert und der Rest der Welt muss sich anpassen. Die aktuelle Protokoll Spezifikation ist ca. 1000 Seiten lang! Man kann sagen ausführlich oder aber auch chaotisch, wenn man andere Lösungen kennt. Chips von verschiedenen Herstellen erhältlich aber auch hiermit ist  die Lernkurve recht steil. Bis zu lauffähigen Systemen muss man aber Mannjahre reinstecken, ehe man sie auf die Kunden löslässt.

Powerlink kenne ich nicht im Detail aber eine Firma, die es mit erfunden hat, ist nach EtherCat abgeschwenkt.

Einfachere Protokolle wie Modbus TCP wären bei einer Eigenentwicklung in kleinen Stückzahlen die günstigste Lösung.

Weiter Infos gegen PN möglich.

RobiHerb


----------



## hjo (9 Dezember 2013)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung:
> 
> ....
> EtherCat ist sicher das eleganteste System, es hat vom Standpunkt des Software Know How die modernste Lösung.



Nichts gegen Ethercat, aber die Aussage ist wohl zu beweisen. Das Verfahren an sich ist sehr alt. Der Slave ist eigentlich nur ein Hardware Schieberegister. Durch dieses wird ein Ethernet Frame geschoben. Der letzte und vielleicht bekannteste technologische Vorläufer war der Interbus, vorgestellt und in großem Umfang eingeführt 1987.


----------



## bike (9 Dezember 2013)

hjo schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Ethercat, aber die Aussage ist wohl zu beweisen. Das Verfahren an sich ist sehr alt. Der Slave ist eigentlich nur ein Hardware Schieberegister. Durch dieses wird ein Ethernet Frame geschoben. Der letzte und vielleicht bekannteste technologische Vorläufer war der Interbus, vorgestellt und in großem Umfang eingeführt 1987.



Alt muss nicht immer schlecht sein.
IP ist auch nicht erst von gestern, sondern schon etwas betagt.
Ethercat ist eine Technik die verbreitet, bekannt und gut dokumentiert ist.
Also warum nicht etwas bewährtes nutzen?
Klar kann man bis 2025 warten, was bis dorthin Neues kommt. 
Nur hilft das heute niemand. 


bike


----------



## hjo (9 Dezember 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Alt muss nicht immer schlecht sein.
> IP ist auch nicht erst von gestern, sondern schon etwas betagt.
> Ethercat ist eine Technik die verbreitet, bekannt und gut dokumentiert ist.
> Also warum nicht etwas bewährtes nutzen?
> ...





Ich sag nicht das es schlecht ist, im Gegenteil, nichts gegen EtherCAT. Die Aussage 


> es hat vom Standpunkt des Software Know How die modernste Lösung.


war es.


----------



## hjo (9 Dezember 2013)

Verteilung der Real Time Etherent Protokolle in 2012 mit Aussicht auf 2015:
http://www.quest-trendmagazin.de/Marktanteile-von-Ethernet-und.270.0.html?&L=1


----------



## trinitaucher (11 Dezember 2013)

Auf diese Marktanalysen würde ich nicht viel geben. ("traue keiner Statistik, die du...."). Und es bringt einem nichts für die eigene Entscheidung pro oder contra.

Hinsichtlich Echtzeitfähigkeit, Einfachheit und Kosten dürfte EtherCAT das Optimum sein. Für geräteübergreifende Vernetzung wird sich Profinet wahrscheinlich durchsetzen (in Europa). EtherCAT wurde als Feldbus konzipiert, Profinet als allumfassende, übergreifende Kommunikationslösung, mit entsprechenden Schwächen, wenn es schnell und günstig sein soll.

Gute Anhaltspunkte über die Verbreitung und den Zuspruch eines Systems erhält man, wenn man sich die Anzahl der Hersteller anschaut, die für das jeweilige System Komponenten anbieten. Damit fällt Powerlink praktisch raus. Vergleichsweise sind hierfür nur sehr wenige Slaves und Master am Markt verfügbar, bzw. nur wenige Firmen, die das anbieten.
Für EtherCAT sind sehr viele Master UND Slaves verfügbar, mehrere große Steuerungshersteller bieten beides an. Bei Profinet gibt es auch viele Slaves (Devices) am Markt, aber vergleichsweise wenige Master (Controller), bzw. wenige Hersteller von Master, im Vergleich zu EtherCAT. Ganz dürftig sieht es bei Profinet IRT, der angeblich so _richtig_ echtzeitfähigen Variante des Profinet, aus.

Für EtherCAT gibt es ASICs (Slaves) und Sample Codes für Master und Slave (FPGA Implementierung).

Einige Worte noch zum "direkten Querverkehr". Das mag ja praktisch sein, aber hinsichtlich Diagnose ein Albtraum. Bei einem Master-Slaves-System ohne direkten Querverkehr zwischen den Slaves, kann man recht einfache Netzwerkdiagnose betreiben, indem man die Aufzeichnungsgeräte direkt hinter dem Master anschließt. Denn von und zum Master laufen ALLE Telegramme. Bei direktem Querverkehr ohne Beteiligung des Masters, müsste man praktisch vor oder hinter jedem Slave ein Diagnosegerät schalten, um alles einwandfrei diagnostizieren zu können.
Konkret wird bei EtherCAT immer alles zum Master geschickt, der die Telegramme bzw. Prozessdaten dann weiterverteilit. Also simples kopieren der Daten. Und da EtherCAT eigentlich immer schnell genug ist, macht es in der praktischen Anwendung keinen Unterschied, ob mit oder ohne Querverkehr. (Aufwand-Nutzen-Faktor)


----------

